# Seneye and Belkin Home Base



## tubamanandy (3 Nov 2013)

If anyone is having problems with their Seneye device hooked upto a Belkin Home Base using the Belkin software under Windows 8 or 8.1, the SX Virtual Link software (link found on the Seneye website) seems to work very well under Windows 8.1 x64


----------

